# Solved: Remote Connection permissions



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

I am relatively new to Windows Server. We have a Windows SBS 2003 on a single forest AD. I'm trying to alter a users permissions so they can log onto a machine with the terminal services command (remote desktop connection). The user is not an administrator, but a power user; I want this user to be able to login remotely. The problem is I don't know enough about it and the texts I have don't seem to cover what I'm looking for. What settings can I look at to be able to do this?

And I know I'm a noob at this. Learning as I'm going. Please try to bear with my retardedness.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

You need to give the PCs RDP access from power users. GP should control both what groups have rdp access, as well as what machines can accept connections from different groups.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Can you explain that differently? I thought I did give the user access, but may not be doing it right. I added them as a member of 'Remote Desktop Users', is that what you're talking about? It didn't work, however. This has to be something simple, and I'm sure I've probably looked over it a dozen times.


----------



## maneshgohil (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi

Try this website which I found for your info.

http://searchwinit.techtarget.com/tip/0,289483,sid1_gci872740,00.html

hope it helps.

Thanks

Manesh Gohil


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Yes, of course. Good gosh, I was looking everywhere _but_ where I should. That was what I was missing. I knew it was a dumb mistake. Thank you very much, Manesh.


----------



## maneshgohil (Aug 31, 2010)

No problem


----------



## Trumpet_player (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm hoping that someone could summarize what that link explains since I can only read the first section of it and I don't want to become a member on that forum. (They require too much info)

Thanks!



maneshgohil said:


> Hi
> 
> Try this website which I found for your info.
> 
> ...


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Scroll down a bit. You will see the remaining portion of the paragraph at the bottom of the webpage.


----------

